# DUDU OSUN Black soap



## Mandy4610 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, I know the name kinda puts you off!
Where can I buy the genuine one? Is this the same as the black soap from Coastal scents? If not please help me figure out the difference.
Amazon has Dudu Osun but I am not sure if it is genuine.

Please help.


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 31, 2009)

the dudu osun the bar soap is the processed version of the one coastal scents sells. If I were you i would buy the one coastal scent sells as it is unprocessed and it works beautifully leaving your skin as soft as a baby's bottom but the dudu osun (bar soap) is harsh and drying. I believe the one on coastal scents is genuine but not sure about the bar soap on amazon. Let me know if you have anymore questions.
HTH


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 2, 2009)

I would definitely go with the Coastal Scents soap. I've had my block of it since April and I use it twice a day, every day. I still have enough to last me til probably January. One thing about using it during winter is it can be kind of drying, it may burn a little. It lathers really well, doesn't have much of a scent at all, and my face feels so clean after I use it.


----------



## Naija (Nov 6, 2009)

In short their are two kinds of black soap: One from Nigeria and one from Ghana. The one from Ghana is called Alata Samina and is soft, crumbly and brown. The one from Nigeria is hard and dark brown, it's called Dudu Osun. Coastal Scents sells the Alata Samina Version, the ghana soap not the Dudu Osun. the ones you can find on Amazon, packaged in those green boxes is the Nigerian version..They are both natural and are both authentic african black soaps. Now I will admit Coastal scent shipping is a bit intimidating for me, if shipping is putting you off, there are a number of sites where you can order real black soap, including Hosia Online for less than 7 bucks. btw bith soaps can be super drying if you're not careful. only use what you need and whatever you do, do not scrub you face! Let me be the one to tell you, Dudu Osun is still burning me right now and I used it this morning before I went to work. There's a video on youtube of a lady showing people how to use the soap. Basically she says just use a film and not the whole lather.


----------

